# Personal Media Player



## Richard Schollar (Sep 6, 2008)

I considered a poll, but I'd rather have peoples' comments.  I'm in the market for a media player to take on the train with me to watch films/TV shows.  I am interested in having wi-fi capability (not critical, however).  I am also intrigued by mobile internet access, but given I will only be using it on the train (approx 2.5 hours per day), mobile internet may be a waste of money.

Options I have considered:

1. Apple iPod Touch 32Gb
2. Apple iPhone 3G (rather expensive this and I don't need a new 'phone)
3. Sony PSP (not interested in the gaming side, only as a vid player)
4. Archos player
5. A.N. Other (please advise/suggest)

Please give me your thoughts.  At the moment, I am leaning towards the iPod Touch, although I am unlikely to buy one until the next release (eg a 64Gb model) - also given that the run up to Xmas is the very worst time to be in the market, I may well delay until next year.  In fact, given Rory won't need his iPhone from January 9th, maybe I should make him an offer?


----------



## NateO (Sep 6, 2008)

High definition screen laptop?

http://www.google.com/search?q=High+definition+laptop

Not quite sure how you beat that? That gives you everything, music, DVDs, Excel, Internet if you have a mobile connection, etc...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 6, 2008)

Nate, I'll respond with 2 points:

1. Cost
2. Portability

I want to fit this in my pocket (or almost so) and I don't want to break the bank purchasing it!  Sometimes I may have need to take my work laptop home with me, which means I just won't have room in my backpack for another.  So I'm thinking small and neat


----------



## NateO (Sep 6, 2008)

Cheapo!

I hear you, that's just what I would do, break the bank! I'd rather have one piece of equipment that does everything very well vs. a bunch of toys that do individual things, and not quite as well. Admittedly, I'm not a real gizmo guy...

And with that, I'll bow out. Good hunting!


----------



## VBA Noob (Sep 6, 2008)

I've got an Archos player which has a good screen size but can be on the large size for the pocket plus the battery life is only good for one film so you would need a spare one.

I also have a small Ipod 8 nano which is goof for size and battery life but screen is a bit small to do films justice

VBA Noob


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 6, 2008)

VBA Noob said:


> I've got an Archos player which has a good screen size but can be on the large size for the pocket plus the battery life is only good for one film so you would need a spare one.
> 
> I also have a small Ipod 8 nano which is goof for size and battery life but screen is a bit small to do films justice



Have you had any problems with the Archos?  One thing that I was a little concerned about was some reviews I have seen (by users) have been pretty scathing when they have had the need to contact Archos support.


----------



## VBA Noob (Sep 6, 2008)

No problems apart from a small scratch in the screen as I didn't have it in it's case while it was in my pocket

You also had to buy the software for the movies (Did have a quick look to see if I could download it free). You can also buy extra bits which you can use to record off the TV but quality wasn't all that.

Does Music as well but prefer the Ipod for that.

VBA Noob


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 6, 2008)

OK Thanks - does your Archos give you WiFi connectivity too?


----------



## VBA Noob (Sep 6, 2008)

> does your Archos give you WiFi connectivity too



Unfortunately not. Had a rush of blood to the head and bought it in the states about 2 yrs ago so didn't do my research.

VBA Noob


----------



## Marbles (Sep 7, 2008)

It's drifting from the point, but I bought an mp4 player (Zain, China) on Ebay, which, after many goes at converting files to play on it, I finally watched "Last Man On Earth" (The first version of I Am Legend, None as good as The Omega Man), on a screen 1cm by 1.5cm.
I was stuck somewhere for the night, without a TV, if that's any excuse.


----------



## RoryA (Sep 8, 2008)

On the basis of the iPhone screen (I'm assuming they're the same), the iPod Touch should be great. Though if you're not bothered about WiFi, an iPod classic would probably do you and give better capacity. I'll let you know if the phone is going cheap! 
PS My brother reckons the Creative Zen players are very good.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Rory.  Form what I understand, Touch and iPhone are basically the same (if you take away the phone bit, of course).  I am currently trying to justify to myself the cost of an iPhone contract.  Not sure I'll be able to do this.  I like the thought of an iPod Touch - WiFi isn't a problem in London so can surf over lunch if required.  It would be nice to have internet access whilst I am on the train though...


----------



## RoryA (Sep 8, 2008)

That's what I use it for - coverage is patchy as you get out towards where I live (as it is with voice calls too) but I get another couple of hours surfing a day! With my contract unlimited data and Cloud Wi-Fi access is included.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 8, 2008)

How much do you pay a month if you don't mind revealing it?


----------



## RoryA (Sep 8, 2008)

£35 a month. For which I get something like 500 minutes and 600 texts (or vice versa) plus the internet stuff. As I was on a terrible £25 a month contract before, it wasn't too much of a hike (plus someone had just nicked my iPod, so I could "justify" buying an iPhone!).


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm looking at the tariffs over at the O2 shop.  Thing is, to surf the internet, i could just buy a USB fob from 3 say, and get an Asus Eee PC.  Cheaper and I don't lose a great deal of portability.  however, it isn't as cool as the iPhone.

Did you get the 16Gb version or the 8Gb one?


----------



## RoryA (Sep 8, 2008)

16GB (of course!). The iPhone will also accept push email from an Exchange server if that might be consideration, and the free WiFi is well worth it for me (it's the only way I can get personal email while at work).


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, the personal email thing is a draw for me too (would have that with a Touch too though).  Man, I can't believe initially I was looking at an outlay of up to £200 and now I'm considering £800 including an 18month contract!  

Maybe I should just go and have a cold shower  Or just tell my wife how much it would cost.  I'm sure I'd be too busy seeing stars after that to worry about a phone contract!


----------



## RoryA (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know how much WiFi would be with the Touch, but I wish you hadn't posted that aggregate number - I'd been trying to avoid thinking about it like that!!


----------



## Stormseed (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry to nudge my butt in the discussion but I guess, I should raise a caution to everyone here incase if anyone is planning to buy an Apple iPhone !!

Let me clear one thing though… iphone is the best looking phone (its touch interface is nothing like you have ever seen), & best browsing experience out there no doubt... (& others are fast catching up… check out the android demo at Google IO 2008).... BUT AFTER A FEW DAYS IT ALL COMES DOWN TO FUNCTIONALITY 

There are a few drawbacks so it would be advisable to consider them before you spend your money:

01) No Video Calling
02) No AD2P on the Bluetooth
03) Cannot share any files (MP3, videos, pics) via Bluetooth.
04) Cannot use as a wireless modem (you pay ridiculous data charges to activate internet on your phone, but cannot connect it to your PC and browse when you are at home).
05) No copy & paste - (cannot copy a part of a.... say.... email & send it....have to type it out yourself).
06) No 3.2 or 5 megapixel camera - (the 2MP camera it carries is worst camera U've ever seen... photos look like they have come out of a VGA camera).
07) No video recording with Camera.
08) No Front Camera.
09) No Flash.
10) No JAVA Support.
11) No support / device for Physical keyboard
12) No removable battery - (You cannot change battery. Have to send it to apple outlet.. Come on now ... this is not an iPod - Its a bloody phone. You cannot live without phone for 2-3 days).
13) Cannot send MMS.
14) No FM radio.
15) Cannot insert any other SIM card with ease.
16) Cannot use your MP3 files as ringtones (CRAZY !!)
17) Cannot use as external storage device (16 GB of utter waste.. next time you go to your friend's house & find some interesting songs, movies, etc... sorry you cannot connect your '16 GB' phone and share it !!) 

Apple apparently has a solution… “BUY MUSIC & MOVIES FROM iTUNES STORE "... Give me a break, will you ?! 

Completely tied to iTunes... Connect to your friend's iTunes & you risk erasing everything on your phone.

Some features may be activated by jailbreak.. But why the hell should you risk losing your warranty after paying so much ?

And want to add third party softwares? YOU HAVE TO BUY THEM FROM iTUNES STORE ONLY!!! (Shell out more money). Apple is a control freak. Don't surrender your freedom to it !

Edit: I want to add that atleast, in India, iPhone is a super flop where I do not know about other countries. I really believe it was a super flop in Europe as well


----------



## RoryA (Sep 10, 2008)

And now the unbalanced response! 
1. Don't care
2. Don't care
3. Don't care (do you see where this is going? )
4. I have broadband at home, so see points 1-3.
5. Ever heard of forwarding?
6. Yes, it would be nice to have a better camera built-in but I already have 11MP, 6MP and 5MP cameras, so not that bothered.
7-9. Agreed camera is not great.
10. Yup, a little annoying.
11. Why would I want one?
12. This is an issue, as it is with the iPods. You should also have mentioned battery life which is not that great especially since you will be using the thing a LOT!
13. Never have, so don't care.
14. Don't care. (we're back on track now!)
15. Huh? Not sure I understand - how many SIMs do you have?
16. You can but you have to pay to do so and you only get 30 seconds. Annoying.
17. Not a big surprise that they expect you to pay for songs and movies. I have absolutely no problem with this.

I can't speak to the rest of Europe but in the UK demand *far* outstrips supply, so I'd say it's been a success. About 12 people came and went as I was buying mine and all of them bought iPhones, apart from one, who wanted one but they had just sold out.

At the end of the day, I have an iMac and several iPods so the iPhone fits neatly into my life. It's also hands-down the easiest phone to live with that I've ever had. As with all things Apple, it doesn't have the best technical specifications and it's not cheap, but what you get is a piece of equipment that's a pleasure to use and is easy to figure out (no instruction manual included tells you a lot!).

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Stormseed (Sep 10, 2008)

My post *never* aimed *YOU* as a TARGET. 

I was stunned to see that my post just got you pissed off a bit and here you have all your personal justification like you DON'T CARE ! 

Rory, people across the globe are *not* as Rich & Content as you are, atleast not me. I would think atleast twice before spending my money on it !


----------



## RoryA (Sep 10, 2008)

Stormseed said:


> My post *never* aimed *YOU* as a TARGET.
> 
> I was stunned to see that my post just got you pissed off a bit and here you have all your personal justification like you DON'T CARE !
> 
> Rory, people across the globe are *not* as Rich & Content as you are, atleast not me. I would think atleast twice before spending my money on it !


 
Apparently you didn't get the point of the smilies in my post - I am not in the least pissed off with what you posted, I was merely replying to it from my perspective, with tongue firmly in cheek (for the most part).

How do you know how rich and content I am?


----------



## Stormseed (Sep 10, 2008)

That is the main objective of including *smilies* in a post. You would never be able to imagine what is cooking (truth) on either of the minds on both ends.

Besides, the terminology you used to clarify my points, that too in order, had a gist of - you, taking my post too personally. If I were to argue on your post, it would have been a heated spat. You were defending yourself in almost every line you wrote above initially. If I were to say "Who cares if *you* dont care ?", *that would not sound polite of me*. As a result there was no *end* to it. I have a very high caliber to argue but I never intended to do so - on the contrary I ended it peacefully. This is because I have learnt many a good things on this board and my friends here have helped me a lot - to realize the situation and then respond to it after thinking over from all standpoints.

Glad to know that you were not pissed off with my post, I appreciate it. However, I would not really bother about it, the reason being, I have already made my point, posting the drawbacks of an iPhone ! 

Again, my post was for everyone and I never pointed at you in particular. Believe me, I am telling the truth.



> How do you know how rich and content I am?


 
Well, along the lines you posted above, anyone could figure out that you would be rich enough to afford these luxuries:



> At the end of the day, I have an iMac and several iPods so the iPhone fits neatly into my life





> Yes, it would be nice to have a better camera built-in but I already have 11MP, 6MP and 5MP cameras, so not that bothered





> Not a big surprise that they expect you to pay for songs and movies. I have absolutely no problem with this


 
Have a great evening, Rory


----------



## MarkAndrews (Sep 11, 2008)

Richard - I've got an Ipod Touch 8GB which is brilliant, Wi-Fi is top notch and watching films on it is no problem (Although limited by my capacity - should have got a bigger capacity )


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Mark

Do you have any problems getting films from DVDs you own onto the Touch?


----------



## MarkAndrews (Sep 15, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Do you have any problems getting films from DVDs you own onto the Touch?


 
None at all Richard, Ipod touch uses Quick Time which plays pretty much anything and everything, i've loaded a few films onto my ipod for long journeys and the playback is brilliant

Helped by a good battery life & USB charging aswell as mains


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Mark - that's usefult to know


----------



## Long Nose (Oct 1, 2008)

IMO, 2.5 hours on a train warrants this kind of contraption.  I think your wife should be more understanding.  I have a seven mile commute on a country road, which I manage in about 9 minutes one way, so I am in no sort of position to defend this kind of purchase.  But, 12.5 hours a week, 40-50 hours a month, and around 600 hours a year?  That is like 250 movies a year if you were sleeping 100% of the morning commute.

Best of luck to you and tell your wife this purchase will help you occupy some 600 odd hours of wasted time each year.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Long Nose

I reckon if I ply my wife with roses, chocolates and dinner there is a chance I might get away with a purchase without _too_ many bruises 

I am actually thinking very strongly about the Netbook at the moment - that way (with a 10" screen) I can install Excel on it too


----------



## Long Nose (Oct 1, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> Hi Long Nose
> 
> I reckon if I ply my wife with roses, chocolates and dinner there is a chance I might get away with a purchase without _too_ many bruises
> 
> I am actually thinking very strongly about the Netbook at the moment - that way (with a 10" screen) I can install Excel on it too



Don't forget the martinis.  We can always write a collective note in support if all else fails.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 2, 2008)

If your wife is anything like my stay-at-home-mum friends, I would have thought that taking all three kids off her hands for the day would be much more effective!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 2, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> If your wife is anything like my stay-at-home-mum friends, I would have thought that taking all three kids off her hands for the day would be much more effective!


 
Yes but much more painful for me! 

Besides, that might set a precedent which I would undoubtedly come to regret...


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 13, 2009)

As a follow up, I ended up with a Samsung NC10 netbook.  I have loaded iit with office 2007 and Visual Studio 2008 and intend to put SQl Server 2008 on it too (when Mr Archibald remembers to bring his DVD player into work with him!).

It's really good (I can even do some work on it despite the small screen) and has very long battery life (about 6 hours between recharges at the moment).


----------

